# Etl stalker?



## TargetGirl2020 (Mar 16, 2021)

So I have a new etl at my store who is never on the sales floor. Each time we call for her, she’s always upstairs. Recently we’ve noticed that she’s in the security office watching the cameras and looking down on the sales floor through the two way glass. Is this something they’re allowed to do? Like I said she’s never on the sales floor and she hasn’t been any help to any of the departments she’s in charge of. She has nothing to do with security and is in charge of specialty sales.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 16, 2021)

Yep she sure can. But she can’t write you up just based off what she saw on camera. It’s very easy tho to see something on camera then see it in person cause it would likely happen again.


----------



## TargetGirl2020 (Mar 16, 2021)

I just don’t understand why she’s spending more time up there than on the sales floor. Recently we’ve had a lot of hours cut so there’s no one to help us with our daily routines and truck is getting heavy. My old etl would help us with price change and truck when we were struggling and she’s always saying how she’s going to help us but she never does, instead she’s watching cameras. It’s starting to really annoy me.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 16, 2021)

Not much you can do about it. Keep your head down, do your work, forget about it when you're not there.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 17, 2021)

So is your ETL a 22 year old straight out of college with no work experience?


----------



## TargetGirl2020 (Mar 17, 2021)

She’s probably in her 40s, her last store was a lot smaller than ours and way less traffic. We’re dying out here with workload and more than half of our staff has told people that they’re looking for a new job because of her along with other reasons. The old etl was helpful and checked up on the team. This ones work ethic is “I want you guys to do your job and come to me when you have questions” but like what do we do when she’s no where to be found, doesn’t answer the walkie and is constantly hiding upstairs?


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 17, 2021)

TargetGirl2020 said:


> She’s probably in her 40s, her last store was a lot smaller than ours and way less traffic. We’re dying out here with workload and more than half of our staff has told people that they’re looking for a new job because of her along with other reasons. The old etl was helpful and checked up on the team. This ones work ethic is “I want you guys to do your job and come to me when you have questions” but like what do we do when she’s no where to be found, doesn’t answer the walkie and is constantly hiding upstairs?



In those situations, I find my own answer. And then ask for forgiveness later if it's needed (which it usually isn't).

You could also figure out who your veteran TMs are and ask them instead. Often they will have better solutions/answers anyway.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 17, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> You could also figure out who your veteran TMs are and ask them instead. Often they will have better solutions/answers anyway.


A thousand times this. Our seasoned GSTMs know how to do things on POS way better than ETLs (simply bc they’ve been there longer).


----------



## Bonzo (Mar 22, 2021)

If you're a young, pretty girl at Target, you can get away with murder, and especially watching security camera clips of salesfloor team members, even if you're simply a regular TM yourself!!  I've seen it happen more than a few times.


----------

